# How tight are you? (moneywise!)



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm 47% tight 

http://mse.me/tight


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm 43% 

I want my money back ! 

You're supposed to be tight Alan, with your pedigree. 

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm 33% tight - I need to work on that a bit obviously


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh dear 31% ! i'll never be rich at this rate lol , some of the questions did make me giggle


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like I'm the tightest so far!  Mind you, I don't think we've had any Scots on yet...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 21, 2011)

Me no surprise why I'm so skint..  At 32%..


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Looks like I'm the tightest so far!  Mind you, I don't think we've had any Scots on yet...


 
As long as you don't get competitive with the Lancastrian posse. 

Rob


----------



## Donald (Dec 21, 2011)

A Scot here and A 30% for me what went wrong


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Donald said:


> A Scot here and A 30% for me what went wrong



You've let your nation down Donald!


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2011)

im 16% tight


----------



## David H (Dec 21, 2011)

Another Scot and only 24%  

must be something to do with the relocation to Ireland when I was young.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 21, 2011)

Oops 64% for me  I'm not tight just careful  Or waste not want not as my Mum always says.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2011)

20%.

No hope for me!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oops 64% for me  I'm not tight just careful  Or waste not want not as my Mum always says.



I'm just wondering what things you admitted to that I didn't!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm just wondering what things you admitted to that I didn't!



Ah now that's top secret


----------



## margie (Dec 21, 2011)

13% for me - though I did wonder about the teabag question. I answered based on not using it again to make tea. I have put cold teabags on my eyes in the past.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

margie said:


> 13% for me - though I did wonder about the teabag question. I answered based on not using it again to make tea. I have put cold teabags on my eyes in the past.



Do you mean you don't peg them out on the line?


----------



## am64 (Dec 21, 2011)

9% for me ....heheeee...i like to call it philantrophic ....as for the question re haggling in the charity shop ..i often get asked .....and do reduce when appropriate ...


----------



## Mark T (Dec 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Do you mean you don't peg them out on the line?


They are very good for roses in the garden as well.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 21, 2011)

17%, bloomin' useless with money!


----------



## CarolK (Dec 21, 2011)

22% for me - my New Years Resolution is to be more careful!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Dec 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm 47% tight
> 
> http://mse.me/tight



58% defined as "frugal and thrifty"


----------



## cazscot (Dec 22, 2011)

27% from me lol


----------



## FM001 (Dec 22, 2011)

24% - had to confess to the ice-cream van playing the sold-out tune


----------



## Donald (Dec 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You've let your nation down Donald!




 I hang my head in shame


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 22, 2011)

*I do not believe it!!!!*

52% I'll have to hang my head in shame when I cross the border back into Gods own Country (Yorkshire) for the New Year.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2011)

martindt1606 said:


> 52% I'll have to hang my head in shame when I cross the border back into Gods own Country (Yorkshire) for the New Year.



I'm from Yorkshire too Martin! Although it looks like I've grown soft and generous from living down South for too long!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 22, 2011)

23%...........

Are Scots meant to be tight or something...........?

There are quite a lot of tight gits out there, get yer money oot.......


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm 57% tight, so not too bad. I thought I'd be tighter than that. My girls always tell me I am.......


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2011)

I was a bit doubtful on some of the Qs - eg re-using teabags?

Do they mean just making 2 cups with 1 bag - or 3 with 2 bags - which yes I do, it's perfectly OK with good teabags - or leaving one around to go cold and dry and then re-using it? - which I'd never ever do, straight out of the cup and into the bin they go with the aid of my trusty tea-bag squeezer tongs.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 22, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I was a bit doubtful on some of the Qs - eg re-using teabags?
> 
> Do they mean just making 2 cups with 1 bag - or 3 with 2 bags - which yes I do, it's perfectly OK with good teabags - or leaving one around to go cold and dry and then re-using it? - which I'd never ever do, straight out of the cup and into the bin they go with the aid of my trusty tea-bag squeezer tongs.



So whats your score then...........


----------



## vince13 (Dec 22, 2011)

23% tight - I'll never be rich - no surprise there then !


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> So whats your score then...........



see Post #13 .....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 22, 2011)

trophywench said:


> see Post #13 .....



LOL, so you throw your money away like me then...............well done......


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I was a bit doubtful on some of the Qs - eg re-using teabags?
> 
> Do they mean just making 2 cups with 1 bag - or 3 with 2 bags - which yes I do, it's perfectly OK with good teabags - or leaving one around to go cold and dry and then re-using it? - which I'd never ever do, straight out of the cup and into the bin they go with the aid of my trusty tea-bag squeezer tongs.



I clicked yes to the tea bag question, but I wouldn't dry it either.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 22, 2011)

13% and apparently flushing money down the loo!
Guess what my new year resolution is going to be


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 22, 2011)

57%

*Gill  *


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Good grief!!! no wonder we have no money, I'm 0% tight


----------



## Copepod (Dec 22, 2011)

58% - and proud of saving NHS & environmental resources by reusing lancets & needles, keeping ducks, growing veggies & fruit, eating ferreted rabbits given by my boss, eating out of date food from next door neighbour, having solar PV & hot water panels, mending clothes, giving away excess veggies & eggs to neighbours, colleagues & friends etc.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 22, 2011)

17 % here. Might be flushing money down the loo but least it's getting flushed!


----------

